# Logitech G502 Constantly Stops Responding



## Maroya (Mar 8, 2016)

I bought the Logitech G502 mouse just last week and it's been giving me problems ever since.

As the title says, it constantly stops responding but it's plugged in well. It has lights and they don't turn off when the mouse stops responding which confirms this isn't a connection issue.

When I unplug and plug it back in it works normally again, but then *MY KEYBOARD ACTS WEIRD: *it gets a delay of about 2 seconds (I press a key and get response after about 2 seconds). This problem lasts for approximately 20 seconds after plugging the mouse back in.

I checked countless times that I have every driver updated, but please have a look at my drivers list: 
Mouse: Screenshot by Lightshot
Keyboard: Screenshot by Lightshot

Please someone help me, this is very infuriating, spending around $70 on a mouse that gives me so much trouble.


----------



## Maroya (Mar 8, 2016)

bump.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Maroya and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried the mouse in another PC/laptop? That will indicate whether it's a faulty mouse or not, Logitech do make excellent mice, but it's always possible a faulty one slipped through their quality-control.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have the gaming software installed for it? 

G502 - Logitech Support


----------



## Maroya (Mar 8, 2016)

WereBo said:


> Hi Maroya and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Have you tried the mouse in another PC/laptop? That will indicate whether it's a faulty mouse or not, Logitech do make excellent mice, but it's always possible a faulty one slipped through their quality-control.


I do, but I don't really know how to test it because the problem occurs randomly and I don't know how to trigger it manually, if there is a way.


bassfisher6522 said:


> Do you have the gaming software installed for it?
> 
> G502 - Logitech Support


I have, it seems that this is what's causing the problems of the *keyboard*, so I disabled its start-up and now it doesn't give me problems with keyboard delay. The mouse still stops responding every now and then, which is pretty frustrating.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's new, exchange it or return it for a refund.

As noted above, the only way to know if it's a mouse problem is to test it on another computer. If the problem continues on the other computer, the mouse is faulty and will need to be returned/exchanged. If the problem doesn't occur on the other computer, there is a problem with the PC.


----------

